
AI Chip Startup Wave Computing Acquires MIPS, Delivers First Silicon - Katydid
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/06/13/mips-in-hand-ai-chip-startup-wave-computing-delivers-first-silicon/
======
jononor
Surprised MIPS was up for grabs so cheaply and that noone had snatched them
yet.

------
godelmachine
First silicon?

Hadn't they delivered their D-Wave computing systems to Google previously?

~~~
Katydid
D-Wave is a company. It makes quantum computers. Wave Computing is a company
that makes a custom ASIC for deep learning.

~~~
godelmachine
Right! Reckon I got confused with my facts.

BTW, are you Nicole Hemsoth, co-founder of nextplatform? Just asking outta
curiosity.

